# Growing plants in a pirahna tank.....



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I have had my P's for 2 years and have tried growing different plants throughout that time - Amazon Swords, Vallisneria.They all died off and the only one I have managed to keep alive is Java Fern.

So recently I bought some more Java Fern, and some Anubias which I read are the most hardy and easily kept Aquarium plants.

I just changed the flourescents in my tank to the ones with a pinkish hue that are supposed to aid photosynthesis. Also I turned off the Venturi on my powerhead to try and increase to CO2 level in my tank. Finally I use LEAFZONE as a fertiliser once a week to aid fertilisation.

My question is this... Am I likely to succeed with this setup or is a CO2 injeciton system really necessary if you want healthy plants in your tank?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

what lighting do u have


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

2 x 25w tubes which I have striped with electrical tape to dim them a bit, as I dont want to stress my fish with too bright lights.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok first of all youll need to take of the tape and get yourself some higher wattage

what size tank is it


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

You can get away with some low light plants in that tank. Like jack said, I'd take that tape off the lights. I've got close to 3 watts per gallon on my tank and my P's have gotten used to it.

As far as plants to try... Try Anacharis, Java moss, Cryptocornes, and Hygrophilia species.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Jack, Its a 180 litre tank which I think works out at about 48 gallons.

It already looks a lot better and brighter with the full spectrum tubes I put in today.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those lights will be ok but you HAVE to take off the electrical stripping. You can leave your powerhead on because if you aren't injecting CO2, the CO2 levels in your tank are going to be pretty much the same as in your atmosphere. Surface agitation is really only a big issue if you are injecting CO2.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

My powerhead is switched on, I just closed the valve on the airline attached to it as I figured that I dont need the extra aeriation as the powerhead on its own will create enough surface agitation and having the air on was probably causing a lot of CO2 loss.


----------

